# Topics > Mixed reality > Virtual reality >  Patents and patent litigations, Worlds Inc., Brookline, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Worlds Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Worlds.com CEO: We're 'Absolutely' Going To Sue Second Life And World Of Warcraft"

by Eric Krangel 
March 11, 2009

NCsoft on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "'World Of Warcraft' Owner Gets 3D Patent Suit Scaled Back"

by Ryan Davis
March 13, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Worlds Receives Favorable Markman Ruling in Lawsuit Against Activision Blizzard"

June 29, 2015

----------


## Airicist

"Worlds, Inc. Wins Major USPTO Ruling"

January 15, 2020

----------


## Airicist

"Worlds Inc. vs. Microsoft in Patent Infringement Lawsuit Related to “Minecraft”"

September 29, 2020

----------

